# Regulations that are not common sense?



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

What are some regulations that MI has that would snag a person from out of state?... based on their ridiculous nature.

One that comes to my mind right away is encasing a weapon prior to transport from shooting bench to target.... If you are driving to the target across a distance.. for example. 

I know there are more so lets hear 'em.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Since we are required to have guns cased in order to transport in a vehicle. Whose to say that after checking a target that the shooter will not continue on there way down the road with an uncased gun. Making another exception to the regs is just that something to make them more confusing.

I do agree that all the hunting and fishing regs need to go through a simplification process. Too many exceptions to the regs that just confuse the natives, let alone an out of stater.

Gear regs for trout and the stream classifications are the main ones that come to mind.

It sure would be nice to go back a simple hunting and fishing digest that had all the rules on a sheet of paper the size of a turkey or anterless digest.

Too many if, ands and buts in the regulations.


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

If think ours is confusing then check out Ontario, Canada's. They're divided up into sections and each section is somewhat different. It's a novel size digest. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

There is a regulation for deer hunting that I cannot understand and have never been able to get a straight answer as to why it is.

As pertains to ground blinds on public land, a ground blind that is to be left set up with name and address on the blind cannot be set up until November 6. I have never been able to get an answer to why it is November 6. Why not the same date as treestands? What is so significant about November 6?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

skipper34 said:


> There is a regulation for deer hunting that I cannot understand and have never been able to get a straight answer as to why it is.
> 
> As pertains to ground blinds on public land, a ground blind that is to be left set up with name and address on the blind cannot be set up until November 6. I have never been able to get an answer to why it is November 6. Why not the same date as treestands? What is so significant about November 6?


I believe its more so those using what would be considered more of a permanent ground blind and not easy to transport. Not a deer hunter, but when this law was written was it prior to the invention of pop up blinds?


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Not many responses but the one about ground blinds is a pretty good one


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Another horror story that comes to mind is the fishing regulations for the state of Oregon. The rule book is about a half inch thick. As one of the locals declared, "You have to be either an attorney or an idiot to understand these rules".


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Richard Cranium said:


> Another horror story that comes to mind is the fishing regulations for the state of Oregon. The rule book is about a half inch thick. As one of the locals declared, "You have to be either an attorney or an idiot to understand these rules".


Maines fishing regs are the same way


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

I think we have it pretty easy. 

There are some oddball and outdated rules here and there. These things were made for a reason. Maybe the reason is not longer around? Things change and sometimes it takes some time for the rules to catch up.
Who remembers the Sunday hunting closures?

Having had the enjoyment of trying to decipher fishing rules in Ontario, Maine, and Illinois, I find Michigan is child's play by comparison.


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

BVG said:


> I think we have it pretty easy.
> 
> There are some oddball and outdated rules here and there. These things were made for a reason. Maybe the reason is not longer around? Things change and sometimes it takes some time for the rules to catch up.
> Who remembers the Sunday hunting closures?
> ...


Well thats good news!. :lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Like said, fishing regs are a nightmare.
Non-toxic shot areas and what you are hunting for rules can conflict.
No discharge of a firearm or bow 150 yards from a dwelling but you can walk up next to someone's house and target shoot all day long.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

How about non-toxic shot for geese even if you are not around water. I can go to a corn field in one season and shoot pheasant with lead shot, but if I goose hunt that same field it must be non-toxic shot? It's probably that way so it's one rule for geese no exceptions. In that light maybe it makes sense?


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> Like said, fishing regs are a nightmare.
> Non-toxic shot areas and what you are hunting for rules can conflict.
> No discharge of a firearm or bow 150 yards from a dwelling but you can walk up next to someone's house and target shoot all day long.


This one I don't get. The discharge of a weapon next to a dwelling varies depending on what you are doing?.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes. You asked for the foolish rules. Seems they trust you to target shoot but are afraid that if hunting you will make bad decisions 

I don't understand the 150 yards for a bow, come on, you're in a tree stand and ost common sense ethical people limit shots to 30 yards.......


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Yes. You asked for the foolish rules. Seems they trust you to target shoot but are afraid that if hunting you will make bad decisions
> 
> I don't understand the 150 yards for a bow, come on, you're in a tree stand and ost common sense ethical people limit shots to 30 yards.......


I can smoke the eyeball on a squirrel at 50 yards with my Hoyt!


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

The law against hunting within 150 yards/450ft from a dwelling is ONLY if you do NOT have written permission from the landowner. If you own the dwelling, or DO have written permission then you can be closer than 150 yards. I guess they figure that if you are target shooting that close to a dwelling you already have permission?


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Shlwego said:


> The law against hunting within 150 yards/450ft from a dwelling is ONLY if you do NOT have written permission from the landowner. If you own the dwelling, or DO have written permission then you can be closer than 150 yards. I guess they figure that if you are target shooting that close to a dwelling you already have permission?


That's an assumption I guess. Now if I am within 150' of my neighbors house and I am shooting beside my house (inside 150' of their house) how does that fall out?. I assume you would need their permission to shoot in your back yard then?


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> Yes. You asked for the foolish rules. Seems they trust you to target shoot but are afraid that if hunting you will make bad decisions
> 
> I don't understand the 150 yards for a bow, come on, you're in a tree stand and ost common sense ethical people limit shots to 30 yards.......


Well not all bowhunters are in the tree's but if you are in a tree, you are shooting downward, so I know where the arrow is gonna land


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Waz_51 said:


> I can smoke the eyeball on a squirrel at 50 yards with my Hoyt!


You should get in game then. There is a lot of money to be made in target shooting.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

The 150 yard rule is not quite as black and white as everyone seems to think. It's has nothing to do with the safety of one activity over the other. If someone is interested, start with the AG's opinion number 5960. Here is the link:

http://www.ag.state.mi.us/opinion/datafiles/1980s/op05960.htm


----------

